# Pose richtig bebleien



## Premi (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine wohl sehr allgemeine Frage. Wo bringt man die Bleie an bei einer Posenmontage? Am Vorfach oder auf der Hauptschnur? Nimmt man nach Möglichkeit ein großes Blei oder viele kleine Bleie?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien*

Pauschal beantworten läßt sich diese Frage nicht:
:mBeim feinen Posenangeln auf Friedfische ist das Thema eine Wissenschaft für sich...

Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen, daß die Hauptbebleiung immer auf der Hauptschnur sitzt.
Das Vorfach dient ja u.A. als Sollbruchstelle!
Wenn es reißt bleibt die Bebleiung also erhalten.

Auf´s Vorfach kommt nur manchmal ein einzelnes Bleischrot, das zur Bissanzeige dient.


Meistens ist es das beste ein größeres Hauptblei einzusetzten, das den Auftrieb des Posenkörpers fast komplett aufwiegt.
Zur Feintarierung und Bissanzeige klemmt man dann noch ein paar Schrote dazu.

Sollen die Fische besonders wenig Widerstand spüren oder der Köder nur ganz langsam absinken, kann man das Gewicht aber auch mit mehreren kleineren Schroten auf der Schnur verteilen.
:mAber das ist schon der erste Schritt in Richtung Wissenschaft...


----------



## Premi (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien*

Also Weißfisch ist nicht mein Hauptinteresse, wenn ich zur Pose greife dann möchte ich auf Hecht. bzw. evtl auf Zander. Da soll der Widerstand ja möglich gering sein.

Hier mal ein Beispiel: Wenn ich eine 15g Pose nehme, würde ich ein 15g Laufblei an die Hauptschnur befestigen, Wirbel mit Karabinger und dann das Vorfach. Wäre dies so richtig oder würde das Gewicht vom Koderfisch die Bose versenken?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien*

Grundaufbau der Montage stimmt schon mal!#6

Allerdings solltest Du zw. Blei und Wirbel noch eine Gummiperle oder ein Stückchen Silikonschlauch als Knotenschutz aufziehen.

Dein Gedanke mit dem Köderfischgewicht ist völlig richtig!
Je nach Köfigröße brauchst Du etwas weniger Blei.
Auch solltest Du einberechnen, daß Stahlvorfach und Haken auch noch Gewicht haben...

Hier bietet es sich also an, ein etwas leichteres Blei zu nehmen und je nach Bedarf, ein, zwei schwere Schrote anzuklemmen.

Wieviel Blei Du brauchst musst DU ausprobieren.
Verlass Dich nicht auf das, was auf der Pose steht...


Auf Hecht halte ich Pose und Blei für nebensächlich:
Esox ist da wenig empfindlich und zerrt auch dicke Bojen willig unter Wasser...

Beim Zander sieht die Sache schon anders aus:
Gerade im Stillwasser sind das Zicken!

Im Baggersee hab ich immer mit einem exakt ausgebleiten 4g Wagger (bzw. vorbebleiten Weitwurfwagglern) gefischt.
Gewicht mit Schroten auf der Schnur verteilt, um jeden Widerstand so gering wie möglich zu halten. 
(Köfi liegt  in dem Fall auf Grund, also spielt das Gewicht hier keine Rolle).


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose richtig bebleien*

Verlasse Dich nicht zu sehr auf die Angaben. Mußt selber ausprobieren, wieviel die Pose trägt.
Die Tragkraft stimmte bei mir bisher nur bei Schwimmern von Drennan, sind halt etwas teurer.
Der tote Köderfisch wiegt im Wasser zum Glück nicht allzu viel.


----------

